# Springfield Loaded Long Slide



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm picking up my first 1911 on Thursday. A Springfield Loaded Long Slide. Does anybody have any experience here to share?


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

never seen a loaded long slide. sounds cool (like swart had in the first terminator movie lol).

i have a springer champion operator, been great. i hear the loadeds are very nice 1911's as well. i'm sure you'll like it, if there's any probs, springer has good cust serv.

can you post pics of it? i'd sure like to see a longslide loaded :smt023


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello Dances - here is a pic from the Springfild website. Sorry if the pic quality is not that good.



This is my first 1911 and my first 45. Will be shooting it Friday morning.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

Cary Keshen said:


> Hello Dances - here is a pic from the Springfild website. Sorry if the pic quality is not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first 1911 and my first 45. Will be shooting it Friday morning.


thanx for the pic, looks cool! i'm sure you'll like how it shoots! lookin forward to the range report.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They are really nice weapons. You'll be real happt wit hit. Be sure to post a range report and a pic when it gets in:smt1099


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I am a proud (but somewhat disappointed) owner of a new Springfield 1911 Long Slide.

This is my first 1911 pistol, my first 45, and my first Springfield Armory gun.

I received my gun from my FFL on October 22 and field stripped it and cleaned it that night prior to shooting it the following day. Upon reassembly I could not get the slide stop back in. After spending 2 frustrating hours, and causing several scratches on the slide and frame I gave up. The following day a very nice employee at Bass Pro Shops who is very familiar with 1911’s was able to get the slide stop back in. It took him several minutes to do, as he commented that the plunger is extremely tight. He used the long stem on the cap of a Bic pen to push the plunger in as he inserted the slide stop. This is a somewhat of a difficult task with the Long Slide as the slide is under tension from the recoil spring and must be held in the perfect position while retracting the plunger and inserting the slide stop. It helps if you have 3 hands. After shooting the gun I was able to field strip it and reassemble it the following day after seeing how the Bass Pro employee did it by retracting the plunger (I used a miniature flat head screw driver). It certainly would have been helpful if the instruction manual would have made reference to having to do this in order to reinstall the slide stop.

Anyway, I am heartbroken about the scratches on my brand new gun and am hopeful that Springfield can repair them. I'll be sending them the gun this week.

On the positive side, after shooting about 2 mags to sight the gun in it shot extremely well with tight groups at 15 yards. The 45 does take a little getting used to but I am very happy with the way it shot. Hopefully the trigger pull will loosen up in time.


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got off the phone with them. They are shipping my gun back Fed Ex overnight (no charge). They gave me a NEW frame. The trigger is set at 4.75 lbs and the gun should be better than what I originally got.

Amazing!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotta love Springfield. They will work to keep their buyers happy :smt023


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

Springfield's support is the best I've ever encountered- I'm sure they'll polish out those scratches for you.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I've had mine for about 6 weeks and it's a great shooter. Bit of a pain to reassemble due to the reverse plug and the recoil spring being under tension; however, it does a great job at the monthly pin shoots...


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I net out in exactly the same pace. The gun shoots great, but is a bit of a pain because of the reverse plug. I guess that is the price you have to pay for the bull barrel.


----------



## nobodyliesto45 (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrtas on your springer purchase! I have 5 of em and the addiction keeps growing. Let us know how she shoots:smt023


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

All in all the gun shoots very well and I am very happy with it. Tight goups at 15 yds. with Winchester 230 gr. FMJ. I also bought some Winchester 230 gr. Winclean FMJ (expensive)and some Winchester 230 gr. SXZ JHP (even more expensive and sold only at Bass Pro). The Winclean seems to shoot a little high, and the hollow points don't shoot tight groups - kinda scattered. The gun chambered, fired and ejected all rounds flawlessly.

I know from other handgun experience that different loads will shoot differently out of the same gun, but I was surprised that the gun really liked the plain old Winchester 230 gr. FMJ.

I just ordered 10 boxes of Magtech 230 gr. FMJ (45A) on line. Hope it shoots like the Winchester FMJ. But I'll keep checking Walmart to see if I can get more of the cheapie Winchester FMJ.


----------

